# TT RS APR stage I tune



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Got the stage I tune today from Banchwerks. Great shop over there in RI! As for the tune, it's awesome. Folks definitely need to get this. The increase in torque is just flat out amazing compared to the stock ECU. I did have a couple of hickups (hesitation spots) when in 6th gear going from 80 to 100+, though. I am hoping this issue will resolve on its own, if not I'll be back at Banchwerks to data log what's going on, and then have them upload the log to APR to see if it can be resolved.

Anyway, the hicups are minor, IMO, and should not impede anyone considering getting the APR tune.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

What car? TT, TTS, TTRS? And where do you live? One of main reasons I haven't done it is concern for the summer heat and the tune shortening the engine life?


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I got the tune for a TT RS.

I'm in MA


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm really glad Banchwerks is getting all of the MA TT RS's. They're good guys over there! Can't wait to get the APR DP.

Thinking I need to do a little "preventative maintenance" before I do that though...and by that I mean investing in a good radar detector! Already had to beat a ticket once in this car, would rather not have to drag my ass to court again for another one.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Timster said:


> Got the stage I tune today from Banchwerks. Great shop over there in RI! As for the tune, it's awesome. Folks definitely need to get this. The increase in torque is just flat out amazing compared to the stock ECU. I did have a couple of hickups (hesitation spots) when in 6th gear going from 80 to 100+, though. I am hoping this issue will resolve on its own, if not I'll be back at Banchwerks to data log what's going on, and then have them upload the log to APR to see if it can be resolved.
> 
> Anyway, the hicups are minor, IMO, and should not impede anyone considering getting the APR tune.


Sonde like knocking...


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

no rattling sound...don't think it's knocking.

I talked with a tech at APR, I asked him if this would cause harm to the engine. He said it wouldn't. Also, Theo at Blanchwerks said if it was causing damage I'd see a check engine light.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I just did the stage 2 at Banchwekrs yesterday... Did not see any other TTRS there. Did you happen to go on Tuesday? Anyways, I have noticed even a greater surge in boost on the stage 2 compared to the stage 1 which I had for about 2 weeks or so. If I am in 4th gear at 60 this car pulls so hard and gets 100 so quickly it's shocking. From the stage 1 it's like having it in 3rd gear at the same speed. 

I was driving home in the pouring rain yesterday and looked at my speedo and it was almost at 100. Felt like I was going 60. Radar dector highly recommended in this car. 

I'd a sprint home tonight on open roads at a 60-130 pull and the timer on the car read 6.15 seconds...now that is fast guys.

If you do intend on doing the DP HFC there is alot more cabin drone around 4k RPM and on. If you drop it in a higher gear though and get it below 4k RPM it's fine. This is with the AWE SWITCHPATH WITH VALVES OPEN. Definitely louder and alot stinker. Almost smells like no cats are in this thing.

Enjoy the tune and the Banchwerks guys are extremely nice and well educated about there cars. Even fixed some things that were not installed correctly from Kaizen. Thanks Kaizen for getting my ECU WET!!! ECU is fine it's just the point of paying attention to the small things and giving the car back to the customer just as it was when it arrived.

I'm in MA as well. We should meet up some time!


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I was in Thursday. They did mention about another TTRS being in the shop earlier in the week. Said it was either a white or Suzuka gray TTRS. Those guy are top notch...

Anyway, sounds like a stage 2 with a downpipe is in my near future  For now though, the power I'm getting from just the stage 1 is awesome.

Yep, we'll have to meet up sometime!






Southshorettrs said:


> I just did the stage 2 at Banchwekrs yesterday... Did not see any other TTRS there. Did you happen to go on Tuesday? Anyways, I have noticed even a greater surge in boost on the stage 2 compared to the stage 1 which I had for about 2 weeks or so. If I am in 4th gear at 60 this car pulls so hard and gets 100 so quickly it's shocking. From the stage 1 it's like having it in 3rd gear at the same speed.
> 
> I was driving home in the pouring rain yesterday and looked at my speedo and it was almost at 100. Felt like I was going 60. Radar dector highly recommended in this car.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone gone more than 160mph on stage1? Cause there appears to be a limiter ...  can't exceed 6k rpm in 6th gear


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

It's actually Monza silver! My old RS4 and my 25th anniversary S4s were this color. Just can't seem to get away from it! Theonza is definitely more bluish hue then the Avus was in my eyes. 

No doubt the power is incredible from stage 1 alone. Can't even imagine what a stage 3 would be in this car..almost scary fast.

There is a car show at kaizen tomorrow morning if you are interested in going. Since I'm in Braintree we are leaving about 7:15-30 to get up there. 9am start, but it's supposed to be rainy so I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> Anyone gone more than 160mph on stage1? Cause there appears to be a limiter ...  can't exceed 6k rpm in 6th gear


Yes,
Indicated 175+ at a "Mexico Test Track"

Def no speed limiter in place.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

190 indicated but blurry shot so looks like 180


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

for some reason mine has a limiter i tried many times it just won't go, the throttle keeps getting cut every second and then back again for a second, etc


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

seems like the issue has worked itself out. Much smoother in 6th gear from 80 to 100+

I noticed the hiccups rights after the flash, on the drive home, so I'm guessing the ECU adjusted things a little since then.

Southshorettrs - just saw your post just now. Definitely some other time for sure.

Rain sucks...


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy!



Poverty said:


> 190 indicated but blurry shot so looks like 180


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Timster said:


> seems like the issue has worked itself out. Much smoother in 6th gear from 80 to 100+
> 
> I noticed the hiccups rights after the flash, on the drive home, so I'm guessing the ECU adjusted things a little since then.
> 
> ...


It was probably dialing back timing to save itself...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> It was probably dialing back timing to save itself...




if that was the case it would do it everytime he drove the car


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Can someone with the TT-RS and various stages run the 0-60 and 1/4 mile tests with VCDS? It's a great way to really see what these cars/tunes are doing...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Poverty said:


> if that was the case it would do it everytime he drove the car


Not once it learns to keep the timing pulled back.


----------



## PC10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys I'm in RI and just got over a 1000 miles on my TTRS. At what mileage did you install the tune?
Thanks


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> Not once it learns to keep the timing pulled back.


I don't think it works like that.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Poverty said:


> I don't think it works like that.


Isn't that the definition of adaptation? Or is that just for fueling? I thought the systems do it for timing as well.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> Isn't that the definition of adaptation? Or is that just for fueling? I thought the systems do it for timing as well.


It adapts for sure for the fuelling grade, but the map thats loaded on his car should be with the right timing for the grade of fuel he uses anyway. If he uses a lower grade fuel then the map has scope to pull back timing, and then advance again as necessary. It also adapts to driving style continously.


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

PC10 said:


> Hey guys I'm in RI and just got over a 1000 miles on my TTRS. At what mileage did you install the tune?
> Thanks


I had my 2013 done after 2k miles. I'm sure you could do it now if you wanted to.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Went to AP Tuning today in Lebanon, PA and got the Stage 1 and i have to agree that there is a huge difference and so worth. I also had a little hesitation but it went away after an hour of driving. I have read many times here that the tune smoothes out the engine and man is true. I could kick myself for waiting. Anyone close to Harrisburg I high recommend AP Tuning, great guys over there and Tom is the man. Final word. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

We should meet up and see how the cars compare.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

rp5311 said:


> Went to AP Tuning today in Lebanon, PA and got the Stage 1 and i have to agree that there is a huge difference and so worth. I also had a little hesitation but it went away after an hour of driving. I have read many times here that the tune smoothes out the engine and man is true. I could kick myself for waiting. Anyone close to Harrisburg I high recommend AP Tuning, great guys over there and Tom is the man. Final word. WOW!!!!!


It gets better, depending on how many miles you have driven so far.
My car seemingly got faster over the first tank or two of gas...

Friggen bullet train, can't wait to get this downpipe on and go Stage2..:laugh:


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

That sounds like a plan..


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

rp5311 said:


> That sounds like a plan..


PM sent!


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Still getting some hesitation in 6th gear occasionally. Seems fine most of the time and then today I had a few hickups in 6th again. Kinda pissing me off a litttle... All other gears are fine.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

i have problems with giac stage 1 when tracking. mis fires, back fires and power drops. i think fuel delivery is an issue at times


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> Anyone gone more than 160mph on stage1? Cause there appears to be a limiter ...  can't exceed 6k rpm in 6th gear


I hit 175 on a straight away....short stretch of CO backraod...won't do it again as the hazards are too danderous with a stage 2 APR tune...no hiccups...smooth accceration throughout. Out.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Timster said:


> Still getting some hesitation in 6th gear occasionally. Seems fine most of the time and then today I had a few hickups in 6th again. Kinda pissing me off a litttle... All other gears are fine.


at what rpm?


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am getting the hesitation in 6th gear just like you with the stage 2 tune. Kinda pissing me off also! Guess I will bring it back to the tuner and get the data logs reviewed by apr.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was doing like 60 in 6th and with wot it hesitates at like 70


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah same here i haven't had a chance to return to the tuner being Sandy came along and gave the east coast a big fat kiss, but I should be able to get there early next week, I spoke with Arin at APR and he claims it could be just a matter of re-gapping the spark plugs. I sure hope its that simple because its becoming a major pain in my butt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Poverty said:


> at what rpm?



Seems like at above 3000 RPM - around 3500-4000 range, but it can vary


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

rp5311 said:


> Yeah same here i haven't had a chance to return to the tuner being Sandy came along and gave the east coast a big fat kiss, but I should be able to get there early next week, I spoke with Arin at APR and he claims it could be just a matter of re-gapping the spark plugs. I sure hope its that simple because its becoming a major pain in my butt!!!!!!!!


Hope it's an easy fix. Keep us posted


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Has either of you guys checked your Boost gauge when this occurs?


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I'll check tonight...


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

mine happens around 4-5000 RPM in 6th and a few times in 5th i did notice that my boost gauge was pegged but I am not sure that has anything to do with it. It could be over boosting which you would assume could be an easy fix.


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Mine is hesitating before full boost. 

Man, hesitation was pretty bad tonight. I even had it in 5th. WTF?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Where's Arin?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Any guys with REVO sw getting this?


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Timster said:


> Mine is hesitating before full boost.
> 
> Man, hesitation was pretty bad tonight. I even had it in 5th. WTF?


checked again today...looks like it is happening at full boost

definitely need to do some data logging. Anyone know if there's anything out there I can purchase to do this?


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am dropping my car off at the Tuner on Tuesday and they can have it all day and all I can say is it best gets fixed. It's now happening in other gears as well. I will give you all an update on Tuesday as soon as i find out.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

A friend of mine has this too and APR said it was a fueling issue... I assume that means it's not getting enough fuel... I guess that's why on my car they add another fuel pump...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

sentari said:


> A friend of mine has this too and APR said it was a fueling issue... I assume that means it's not getting enough fuel... I guess that's why on my car they add another fuel pump...


They shouldn't release a tune for a stock fueling system that can't handle it. This is poor form from APR if it's true.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very doubtful that it is related to the fuel pump. From what I've read, this is the same pump used in the V10 application and capable of delivering loads more fuel than would ever be required by this engine.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i had stg1 for a while now, never had any hesistation at all, power is good, i got the 93 program, the only problem is i now have a 255kph limiter 

i performed some nice logging, if anyone is curious to compare my boost is 22.5psi, and injection timing was a +6 under full load, i assume that is advancing? the fuel i was using during logging was shell vpower 100 (RON). i have the file if anyone wants to see

for those experiencing hesistation, you could log say gas pedal vs actual throttle vs engine load, i'm sure the hesistation would show up if it exists... possibly other things like timing to see if its being pulled back, ask APR i'm sure they will fix it like my limiter


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

What did you use to log the data?



tdi-bart said:


> i had stg1 for a while now, never had any hesistation at all, power is good, i got the 93 program, the only problem is i now have a 255kph limiter
> 
> i performed some nice logging, if anyone is curious to compare my boost is 22.5psi, and injection timing was a +6 under full load, i assume that is advancing? the fuel i was using during logging was shell vpower 100 (RON). i have the file if anyone wants to see
> 
> for those experiencing hesistation, you could log say gas pedal vs actual throttle vs engine load, i'm sure the hesistation would show up if it exists... possibly other things like timing to see if its being pulled back, ask APR i'm sure they will fix it like my limiter


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

vagcom, then i drew the chart with google spreadsheets


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Very doubtful that it is related to the fuel pump. From what I've read, this is the same pump used in the V10 application and capable of delivering loads more fuel than would ever be required by this engine.


It has ONE of the V10's pumps. 
On the stock turbo under most tunes it won't be an issue. 
APR has already shown pics of their new hpfp in development for Stage3 kit.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Took advantage of getting the APR Stage I done at the SoCal Euro show today. I definitely noticed the difference on the 2 hour drive back to LA. Wow this car is a beast! Can't wait to see what it is like when Stage II and the DP are installed in a couple weeks. 

Cruised with an R8 GT on the way back for a bit too before we split off in different directions. :laugh:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

bump so how are people liking their tunes, anyone notice the speed limiter yet? or am i the only one that drives fast lol


----------

